# Personal Protective Equipment - PPE



## oldbilbo (Nov 10, 2008)

I've been fairly cavalier about personal H&S over the years, and still have all my fingers and toes. Just....

OK, so I accept the point about safety specs, overalls, NOT long hair and routers, non-slip footware, dust masks and so on. However, I've never worn gloves when 'woodworming'.

In lots of stores over this way, one can purchase Kevlar knitted gloves quite cheaply - around £5/pair - and I use a pair when hauling anchor chain on my sailboat. The flakes of rust are sharp, and so are the bits of crustacean that inhabit the seaweed that gets entangled. 

I can't help wondering if there are workshop processes where a pair of such gloves would be really good news. Thoughts of others....?

:cray:

#6


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Bill

I use the clove(s) below in the shop all the time.
I got the tip from the meat cutters, things just happen so quick in the shop.
Cut Resistant Gloves, Kevlar, Spectra, Dyneema, Stainless Steel Gloves

========



oldbilbo said:


> I've been fairly cavalier about personal H&S over the years, and still have all my fingers and toes. Just....
> 
> OK, so I accept the point about safety specs, overalls, NOT long hair and routers, non-slip footware, dust masks and so on. However, I've never worn gloves when 'woodworming'.
> 
> ...


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

There are several pairs of gloves on the page you linked. Which pair do you use? Best 4560 Zorb-it?


----------



## blademansw (Sep 14, 2009)

I generally tend to use builders gloves for most jobs now as you still keep good feel and they certainly stop splinters!

I can't recall seeing Kevlar ones cheap though....


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Jim
I use the one below they are light and I get 13 ea. in one box, cheap old SOB I am.

Kevlar Lightweight 13ga Gloves Standard, Red

==========


Marco said:


> There are several pairs of gloves on the page you linked. Which pair do you use? Best 4560 Zorb-it?


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

*Not Cheap-Thrifty*

I was curious if you wore the looser or tighter type glove.

I don't believe a cheap SOB would order a box of gloves. I beleive a cheap SOB would be like me and just order one right hand glove! :wacko:


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Jim

I like the tighter type glove,if I could I would just order the right hand ones 
Like the meat cutters do ,just the left one 
========



Marco said:


> I was curious if you wore the looser or tighter type glove.
> 
> I don't believe a cheap SOB would order a box of gloves. I beleive a cheap SOB would be like me and just order one right hand glove! :wacko:


----------



## Ralph Barker (Dec 15, 2008)

bobj3 said:


> Hi Jim
> 
> I like the tighter type glove,if I could I would just order the right hand ones
> Like the meat cutters do ,just the left one
> ========


What if the meat cutter is left handed?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

I guess that's why they sale them in pairs...have you seen a left hand meat cutter work, very scary just like watching them write on a pad or using a power tool.(drill press just one of them) .everything is done backwards to the norm... 

=======



Ralph Barker said:


> What if the meat cutter is left handed?


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

deWalt (and others) do excellent tight fitting fingerless gloves which protect the palm and upper finngers whilst leaving the fingertips free to feel. They have one major advantage I can see, in that you won't get the glove fingertips snagged on a shard sticking out from a screw and nearly "strangle" a digit when driving a screw....... It does happen and is why I've long ago gone to fingerless gloves


----------

